# Felicidades JOCA ~~ 2,000 posts ~~



## GamblingCamel

E muito obrigado pela ajuda no Fórum !!

Nós ambos somos meninos de ilha!  
Manhattan E Santa Catarina


----------



## Vanda

Joquita, menino, apesar de tomar chá de sumiço de vez em quando, quando aparece volta cheio de gás! Apreciamos muito sua colaboração! Que venham mais 2000 logo, logo!


----------



## Nonstar

Joca, meu filho!! 2000 num é poco não hein. Parabéns!


----------



## Macunaíma

Parabéns, Joca! Agora cuidado com a crise dos 2.311 posts! 

Sorte para nós!


----------



## Outsider

Muitos parabéns, Joca. É bom vê-lo de volta.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Dearest friend,

I have always missed our conversations and I have missed  your understanding and kindness. Please come back and talk with us as you used to do,

Beijinhos,

 A.


----------



## Audie

Cadê tu, _primo _Joca?

Não se preocupem, ele não está atrasado. É justamente o contrário. Para ele, cabe aquele ditado popular (um pouquinho adaptado):

"Enquanto o pessoal por aí ainda tá indo com o milho dos dicionários eletrônicos ou online, Joca já tá voltando com o fubá do seu _thesaurus_ cerebral."

Obrigada, Joca, pela sua preciosíssima e instantânea ajuda!


----------



## Nanon

Audierunt said:


> Não se preocupem, ele não está atrasado.


E eu que pensava estar atrasada! 
Obrigada pela ajuda, Joca!


----------



## GOODVIEW

Oi Joca,
Tava passando, vi uma luzinha acesa e um som rolando e, quando me aprocheguei, vi que era a tua festa. Vou entrando assim na cara de pau, mesmo sem ter sido convidado, mas não queria deixar de te dar um abraço nesse dia estrombolicamente especial. Ainda tem brigadeiro ou cajuzinho?

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Joca

Bom, acho que chegou a hora de agradecer todos esses posts amistosos e incentivadores que me parabenizam por algo que na verdade não passa de um número, hehehehe. Hey, não, não estou desmerecendo vocês nem o costume do fórum de marcar esses eventos. Apenas lembrando que isso aqui é um trabalho de conjunto, onde todas as peças são igualmente importantes. Nesses dois mil posts, cometi também equívocos e às vezes compliquei mais que ajudei ou só fiz gracinha (Vanda vai me puxar as orelhas). Mas além de ter ajudado aqui e ali - assim espero - tenho certeza de ter encontrado aqui pessoas muito legais, que sinceramente gostaria de conhecer pessoalmente - um dia quem sabe?

Goodview, que é isso, menino? Deixa de cerimônia! A festa é pra todos, mas anda depressa que já está terminando. E tem doce sim, de todos os tipos que você possa imaginar. Hmm, cajuzinho é um dos meus favoritos. Mas também tem vários tipos de geléia e chimia, que são bem típicos desta região.

POOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOF

(Esse foi o barulho do bolão estourando que acabei de perfurar. Estava cheio de presentinhos. Agora vocês podem disputá-los, mas com calma, por favor.... hehehehehe)

Obrigado a todos!

Joca (José Carlos)


----------



## olivinha

Parabéns, Joca!


----------

